# are ice cubes ok?



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

I give chili 2 cubes every night at bedtime.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It depends on who you ask. I sometimes give my Goldens icecubes and they seem ok with it. I haven't heard of anyone having a problem with the dog's teeth because of it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think they are OK in small doses. I've heard that too many can cause problems. I often spill ice cubes on my kitchen floor and I know they will be picked up by my boys.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

im not sure if its bad or not for their teeth 

i know that whenever i am filling my cup maggie comes running because she knows im am going to drop a few for her.

i wouldnt think that small amounts would be bad... i hope not anyway!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Every golden I've had loves ice cubes, including during puppyhood. I've never had a problem when given in moderation.


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Maya loves her icecubes.... she comes running when she hears the freezer open! No problems with them so far... my sister's gr loves them too, and he's 3, been eating them since puppyhood... no dental problems at all!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog loves them, too, especially in the summer. I'm in the everything in moderation camp, too...


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

They are just frozen water why wouldn't they be ok. Our dogs can chew bones. So Ya I give them to the trio.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Dogs with weak stomachs will throw up if given ice cubes. Learned this the hard way with our guide dog Busson. Cosmo is ok with them. I googled it once when Busson threw up her dinner after I gave her an ice cube. Tried again a few days later, and yup, dinner came up again.


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Moxie not only likes regular ice cubes, but we also make some out of chicken broth for a special treat!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie loved ice cubes and would come running when she heard the ice dispenser.
She ate ice cubes her whole life with no digestive or teeth problems. 

Hank, not so much. Usually he just leaves it on the floor to melt into a puddle.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My goldens have all loved ice cubes. I bite off little pieces for Sasha. I love and chew ice myself. : ) If they can chew bones, they can chew ice, I'd think!

There has been a horror story circling here and on the internet for years about a woman who gave her golden ice water at a dog show and the dog died of bloat. Her dog was over heated, in a crate outside in the summer. I think it had more to do with the stress rather than ice. If the story is even true.

My dogs have never had a problem. By the time they chew it up, it is water and probably not even cold anymore!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey loves loves loves ice! Whenever he hears someone go for ice in the kitchen he is running right there sitting under it. I usually give him some in his food dish after a walk or after his nap. When he was sick and couldn't eat anything i would give him more ice so he'd think its like a treat but it was keeping him hydrated.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo LOVES ice. He gets it all the time, just not when he is hot or over heated (just incase that story is true!)


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would think ice cubes are fine as long as your pup doesn't have any problem with them... They have different teeth than we do. 
Deb, you said you love to chew ice and I used to too, BUT my dentist said that was very bad for your teeth.... Just wanted to let you know...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Vets recommend against giving ice because it can break teeth. I wouldn't give any ice to my dogs.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have always given my dogs ice cubes..they love it! Never had a problem.


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

My puppy LOVES ice cubes. He runs around after them like crazy. He doesn't really eat them....just pushes them around until they melt and he gives us a very confused puppy face


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Rowan's been on a steady diet of icecubes for his teething, i even freeze him bigger ones so he can sit and lick them to cool down his mouth. Last week i put some pineapple and a bit of juice in before I froze it; he was one happy puppy.


----------



## Spenser01 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello All,
This is my second attempt to post in the right place. The ice cube question made me think maybe this will get thru. We have two goldens. Emma is six years and seven months old, she is a rescue. She completely ignores ice cubes. Ziva is twenty five weeks old and runs to get a cube(s) at the first rumble of the ice machine. We had another rescue who would grab the ice cube and promply yack it and everthing else in his tummy. This also would happen if he ate snow.
Nancy


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kobe loves ice cubes. He has an ear infection right now and the only way I can get the drops in his ear is to give him an ice cube. He will let me do anything to him if he has an ice cube to occupy him. Helps when I am attempting to groom him too...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't understand why ice would be any worse for their teeth than bones!


----------

